# Foreigners in American Special Forces communities



## Georgia133 (Mar 25, 2020)

So, I'm not from the US, I'm actually from Georgia and have been living here for 17 years. I've wanted to join which i probably will for years know but specifically BUD/S. So people in NSW, if you ever saw actual foreigners that made it through the pipeline and earned the trident, could you tell me anything about the process based on what you know? Cheers


----------



## Georgia133 (Mar 25, 2020)

*I've heard about a German national becoming a Green Beret so. *


----------



## AWP (Mar 25, 2020)

Are you a US citizen?


----------



## Georgia133 (Mar 26, 2020)

AWP said:


> Are you a US citizen?


No. I've heard with a green card you can enlist and after four years you will become a US citizen. Therefore you try and land a contract for various jobs that require a eligibility for secret clearance. That's the extent of all i know on the matter.


----------



## AWP (Mar 26, 2020)

Georgia133 said:


> No. I've heard with a green card you can enlist and after four years you will become a US citizen. Therefore you try and land a contract for various jobs that require a eligibility for secret clearance. That's the extent of all i know on the matter.



I only looked at the requirements for SEAL and Army SF, but both say you have to be a US citizen. I know the Army runs a chat server/ forum for recruiting questions, goarmy.com maybe so I'd start there for Army stuff. Also google for SEAL recruiting and you should find an official site where you can ask about the green card route.

Good luck.


----------



## Georgia133 (Mar 26, 2020)

AWP said:


> I only looked at the requirements for SEAL and Army SF, but both say you have to be a US citizen. I know the Army runs a chat server/ forum for recruiting questions, goarmy.com maybe so I'd start there for Army stuff. Also google for SEAL recruiting and you should find an official site where you can ask about the green card route.
> 
> Good luck.


Cheers. I haven't thought about the forums I'll definitely look into it.Thank you for your help and time.


----------

